# Anyone going to see Monty Roberts



## Winterwood (Jun 1, 2008)

Monty Roberts will be touring in the Autumn. Anyone going?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

My parents have been to his house in California.. yes I was jealous!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

I saw him a few years ago at Gleneagles, it was fantastic, would love to see him again though!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

must find out the details would love to see him


mazzi x


----------



## Winterwood (Jun 1, 2008)

MONTYS CHALLENGE! 
Autumn Tour in the UK 
Monty will be back in September travelling around the UK, demonstrating, educating, inspiring. Each and every demonstration is unique with horses with problems brought along from the local area. Who knows what he will be presented with this time! Theres usually a young horse that needs backing, perhaps a horse who hates clippers or wont load in the horse box. This time were also looking to help riders who have lost their confidence in their horses jumping or riding manners. Make sure you dont miss these demonstrations! 
Wed Sept 24  Merrist Wood College, Surrey
Sat Sept 27  Hadlow College, Kent
Thur Oct 2  Greenlands EC, Carlisle
Sat Oct 4  Gleneagles EC, Perthshire
Tue Oct 7  Bishop Burton College, Hull
Thur Oct 9  ILPH, Norfolk
Sat 11 Oct  Unex Towerlands, Essex
Sat 18 Oct  The Grange EC, Devon
Sat 25 Oct  Addinton Manor EC, Buckinghamshire
Mon 27 Oct  Arena UK, Lincolnshire
Tue 28 Oct - Rodbaston, Staffordshire
Thur 30 / Fri 31 Oct  Hartpury, Gloucestershire
Sat 8 Nov / Sun 9 Nov Myerscough, Lancashire​
For ticket information visit the Intelligent Horsemanship website (am I allowed to post a link here?)


----------



## Steffie (Jun 5, 2008)

I might go along to the one at hadlow


----------



## Winterwood (Jun 1, 2008)

Tickets are going fast. If you are thinking of going, better get some booked!!

I will be at Arena UK and Bishop Burton


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

I wish he would come to Spain, or Kelly Marks, I met her in the summer, at a garden party at her house, what lovely lady,

I have seen Monty twice now, amazing


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Where is Arena UK please???xxxx


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Its at grantham just off the A1.Do you fancy it?


----------



## Winterwood (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi freckles

I was at Kelly's garden party as well. It was a good afternoon wasn't it.


----------



## pollyb (Sep 30, 2008)

If your interested in Intelegent horsemanship you should have a look at a site called horsehero.co.uk, there is a whole lot of video's from Kelly Marks, who's a student of Monty Roberts'. Shes really good!


----------



## wizard1st (Jun 2, 2008)

Well not been on forum for a few months due to showing however back
on glad to see this post as just wanted to show off only pulling your leg..
We were invited down to Carlisle on the 2nd of October by kelly marks and montys team...as it was my disabled daughters birthday it was her dream to meet her hero Mr Monty Roberts we were invited to see aud..with Monty then onto demo .Not just that but we got in early seated in front row and
my daughter had got Monty some scottish gifts we told one of the helpers about gifts and get this I was standing trying to sort out my daughter and felt a hand on my shoulder turned round and Monty Roberts was standing he sat down and talked to my daughter for 25mins then took the tartan scarf my daughter gave him tied it round his neck and did demo..He is a amazing man who is fab with horses also children..We had special photos taken with Monty which will be sent after demo tour cant wait a true hero


----------



## mazzyb (Oct 25, 2008)

HI can any one help me please i have beenlooking at where monty is going to beon histour and i noticed he is doing a demonstraition at a placecalled myerscough in lancashire and although i live in lancashire myslf i dont know where it is and i would loveto go and see him so i was wondering if any one on here knows please .thanks marion .xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Myerscough College
St Michaels Road
Bilsborrow
Preston, Lancashire
PR3 ORY

link here

Equine Events - Calendar and Information
hope this helps


----------



## mazzy08 (Oct 25, 2008)

HI thankyou very much for that do u know whether its in the evening or the afternoon .thanks again marion .


----------



## mazzy08 (Oct 25, 2008)

HI sorry to trouble u alll again but can any one give me a telephone number for booking the tickets and for more imformation i would like to know whether its in the evening or afternoon and possibly how far it is from the train station .thanks marion .l:thumbup1:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

all in the link


----------

